# Installing ACR updates



## I Simonius (Oct 11, 2008)

I downloaded ACR 4.6 and have searched high and low on Adobe and  google to try to find how to install in LR

No doubt I have been staring right at the answer but I havent been able to see it - it's there plain as ady for photoshop but not LR

can someone put me out of my misery?

thanks


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 12, 2008)

Save yourself the misery -- you can't install ACR in LR.  Most LR releases are timed to coincide with ACR releases.  You can check what ACR version is built into your version of LR by going to "About" in the Lightroom menu.


----------



## I Simonius (Oct 12, 2008)

Mark Sirota said:


> Save yourself the misery -- you can't install ACR in LR.  Most LR releases are timed to coincide with ACR releases.  You can check what ACR version is built into your version of LR by going to "About" in the Lightroom menu.



Oh OK - it's just that Im sure beforehand - ( I had to reinstall everything recently -trying to sort out why the firewire ports wouldnt work - finally discivered my G5 gets them burned out completely easily :evil - I installed some beta and old ACR settings from adobe but cannot remember how:shock:


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Oct 12, 2008)

Mark is right.

Actually LR is ACR but on steroids!  That is to say ACR is LR's Develop module.  Adobe usually bumps ACR up a notch and then addresses LR to keep them in synch.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 12, 2008)

Actually Gene, it's been the other way around, or in Sync.
4.6 brings ACR up to 2.1RC which has been out a few weeks.


----------



## I Simonius (Oct 12, 2008)

Sean McCormack;249'2 said:
			
		

> Actually Gene, it's been the other way around, or in Sync.
> 4.6 brings ACR up to 2.1RC which has been out a few weeks.



its just that it says 4.4 in the panel (RC2.1)


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Oct 12, 2008)

I Simonius;249'3 said:
			
		

> its just that it says 4.4 in the panel (RC2.1)


Go to the Menu bar in LR 2.1  help>about Adobe Lightroom. It will show the version of ACR that is being used.


----------



## I Simonius (Oct 12, 2008)

Denis de Gannes;249'4 said:
			
		

> Go to the Menu bar in LR 2.1  help>about Adobe Lightroom. It will show the version of ACR that is being used.



on a mac=Lightroom>about= ooh arr so it do:cheesy:=4.6


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 13, 2008)

The number in the profile panel indicates what version of the ACR code the camera profile was introduced, not the current software version. If a camera profile has been updated, there will be a few different ACR version numbers in the list. It's a common misconception.


----------

